# Malta - Der Tourguide



## Salt (15. August 2019)

Der Fisch kommt unten an, ich kann spüren wie er am Grund lang schabt, ich dreh die Bremse weiter zu, pumpe ihn wieder hoch. Im Mittelwasser kommt die nächste Flucht, wieder bis zum Grund, ich schließe die Bremse noch mehr, das Spiel wiederholt sich....was für eine Kraft! Dann folgt der unbekannte meinem Zug, ich bin schon etwas ausser Atem...der Winkel der Schnur ändert sich und der Fisch kommt parralel zur Wand nach oben, dann langsam in meine Richtung und jetzt sehe ich ihn, ein ordentlicher Amberjack, über 80cm lang und ein zweiter folgt ihm und probiert ihm den Jig aus dem Maul zu nehmen, ein unglaublicher Anblick, er muss den kompletten Drill dabei gewesen sein! Ich klettere zum Wasser runter und schaffe es den Fisch zu greifen, kein Gaff, kein Kescher dabei, die Tunnies konnte ich einfach raus heben. Ich schreie mein Glück über die Bucht, fange an zu Tanzen, ich habe das erlebt worauf viele hier ihr Leben lang warten denn solche Fische sind selten geworden und noch seltener beißen sie und man kriegt sie dann auch noch raus.




Ich rufe Joe an, er kann es kaum glauben, sagt er macht spontan frei und kommt hoch....ich versuche noch ein bisschen zu angeln aber bin mental am ende, ich kann mich überhaupt nicht auf die Köderführung konzentrieren. Dann kommt ein Einheimischer vorbei und grüßt, fragt ob ich was gefangen habe....ich zeige auf den Fisch der neben mir liegt und er erschrickt sich förmlich....das hat er wohl nicht erwartet! Bis heute ist es mein bester Fisch von Ufer aus dem Mittelmeer.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 In den nächsten Jahren bin ich ein bis zweimal pro Jahr in Malta, zusammen erleben Joe, Kevin & ich unvergessliche Momente, wahre Sternstunden, jagende Tunfische von über 100kg direkt vor den Füßen, springende Mantarochen, Schwertfische, sehen Delfine und lernen viel voneinander. Leider boomt inzwischen das Angeln mit Kunstködern und die junge Generation ist perfekt ausgestattet, der Angeldruck ist enorm....und auch wenn immer wieder schöne Fische gefangen werden, der Zauber der frühen Jahre verfliegt. Aber auch heute noch ist es möglich das dort Träume wahr werden. Malta ist klein, etwas kleiner als Bremen, hat eine sehr vielfältige Küste...von flachen Sandbuchten auf der Ostseite für Wolfsbarsch, Leerfish und Bluefish über Riffe für Barracuda, Dentex und kleine Jacks bis zu den tiefen Steilküste im Westen oder auf der Nordseite von Gozo wo die großen AJs leben, Tunnies und Lampuki, die Goldmakrelen, gefangen werden und jedes Jahr werde auch ein paar Schwertfische und Bluefin Tunas vom Ufer aus gefangen.....wobei letzteres illegal ist...aber es passiert.
Auf der Karte habe ich einige Bereiche markiert die ich selbst befischt habe, immer von rechts nach links und von unten nach oben:




Zurriq und Ghar Lapsi im Süden, tiefes Wasser und alles möglich, vom Eidechsenfisch bis zum Tuna....gute Spots für Tunny & Goldmakrele.
Der Norden der Hauptinsel....sehr vielfältig und mit Spots für praktisch jedes Wetter und alle Fische, auf der zweiten Karte im Detail. Nordseite Gozo....auch hier wieder alles möglich da tiefes offenes Wasser. Oft sieht man hier jagende Bluefins in ufernähe....dann geht meist nicht viel mit den anderen Arten und da die Strecke gut zugänglich ist und viele Tauchspots hat, ist das Risiko sehr hoch, das die Polizei neben einem steht bis man den Tuna gelandet hat....wenn keine Tunas da sind gibt's viele und große Tunnies, grade im Herbst und Winter.
Der Norden im Detail:




Saint Paul's Bay - unten rechts - kleine Bucht mit leopardengrund....sehr gut für Wolfsbarsch, im Winter auch richtig große aber die laichen dort...ausserdem Kalmare im Winter und sicher auch Blue & Leerfish....leider enorm viele Bojen und deshalb praktisch unmöglich große Fische dort zu landen.




Blata il-Bajda - der Point am nördlichen Ausgang der Bucht unterhalb vom Fort Campbell - herrlich abgelegen und mit viel Struktur, hab selbst dort nur einmal geangelt und meinen bis jetzt größten Cuda von 98cm gefangen....sicher für viele Überraschungen gut und laut meinen Kumpels auch ne sehr gute Ecke für große Brassen.




Der kleine namenlose Point am südlichen Ausgang der Mellieha Bay - schwer zu erreichen, kurze aber anspruchsvolle Kletterpartie, hat mir nen Baby-AJ gebracht und soll ein guter Platz für Dentex sein.

Il-Bajja tal-Ghadira - die Mellieha Bay (eigentlich Ghadira Bay) - viel Sand, flach, leider viele Badegäste und der ganze Rummel.....trotzdem jederzeit für Überraschungen gut da oft sehr viel Kleinfisch. Ich hatte hier Wolfsbarsche über der steinigen Rinne am südlichen Rand, neben dem Restaurant und einen 70er Leerfish mitten in der Bucht von der zweiten Sandbank aus.....unter tosendem Applaus der Badegäste.




Ahrax tal-Mellieha - das Nordostende der Insel - 15-20m Tiefe in wurfweite, vorne Kraut und Steine, dann Sand. Echter Hotspot aber mit der bizarresten Umgebung, ohne festes Schuhwerk kommt ihr da nicht hin. Hier hatte ich Sternstunden mit vielen Fischen und allem was das Herz begehrt....einer der wenigen Spots der Ostseite wo jederzeit Großfisch möglich ist.




Marfa Port - der kleine Hafen vor dem Hotel - damals mein erster Spot. Hauptfisch ist hier der Barracuda, leider extremer Angeldruck und dadurch sehr schwierig aber man sieht reichlich nachts im Schein der Laternen....im Winter auch eine Top-Platz für Calmare und wer gerne LRF macht findet hier ne große Artenvielfalt vor.














Cirkewwa - der Fähranleger der Gozo Ferry - rechts im Flachen Wolfsbarsch & Barracuda und im Winter super für Calmar, genauso wie das Kai gegenüber zur Paradise Bay.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Der eigentliche Hotspot für Spinnfischer sind die flachen Klippen zum offenen Wasser links vom Fähranleger. Unter Wasser liegen auch zwei Wracks fast in Wurfweite...deshalb ab spätestens 10uhr viele Taucher....ansonsten ein Hotspots für alle, die auf Pelagics hoffen. 20-25m in Wurfweite und oft gute Strömung....hier kann alles passieren, sehr guter Spot für Tunny & Mahi und der Platz an dem ich meinen ersten Bonito gefangen habe.




Qammieh - die Nordseite der nächsten großen Bucht - der Spot an dem ich meinen großen AJ gefangen habe. Unglaubliche Ecke die immer für ne Überraschung gut ist, nur Mahis kommen hier selten rein da die Strömung weit draußen vorbei zieht. Ansonsten ist mit allen Arten zu rechnen!







Bis zu 60m Wassertiefe in Wurfweite und ein klassischer Platz zum Shore Jigging. Geht hier aber nicht leichtfertig hin, der Abstieg im Hang kann grade nach Regen super gefährlich werden....sandig locker, viele lose Steine, man muss genau wissen wohin man tritt ansonsten geht es abwärts. Und verlaufen kann man sich hier auch ganz gut.

Il-Blata tal-Melh - The Salt Rock - (unten links) Wer mal an einem Platz jiggen will, wo der Jig erstmal 80m tief absinkt ist hier richtig! Einer der tiefsten Spots der Insel an der offenen Westküste. Was man hier fangen kann brauche ich wohl nicht weiter erwähnen, jederzeit können echte Monster in Wurfweite sein. Allerdings steht man mindesten 4m über dem Wasser, ohne drop gaff läuft hier nix und der Platz ist gut von den einheimischen Spezialisten besucht. Um hier zu fischen muss man einfach dazu gehören und Teil der Westcoast Mafia sein 
Ausserdem, was für den Abstieg nach Qammieh gilt, gilt doppelt & dreifach für Blata und man ist gute 40 Minuten unterwegs, wenn man den Weg kennt. Super anstrengend und auch sehr gefährlich....immer wieder verschwinden hier Leute die man erst Tage später findet, wenn überhaupt. Eigentlich dürfte ich nicht über diesen Spot schreiben, will nicht dafür verantwortlich sein wenn jemandem etwas passiert. Aber wenn man anfängt zu recherchieren findet man den Platz auch so und ich will nicht, daß sich jemand unvorbereitet dorthin auf den Weg macht. Obwohl selbst Joe mich für Wahnsinnig hält ist das definitiv ein Platz, an den ich nie alleine gehen würde....und nicht weil es schwer ist dort Fische zu landen. Als wir das erste Mal dort waren und er im Dunkeln auf ein Seil zeigte an dem wir uns gut 10m Abseilen mussten, dachte ich erst er verarscht mich


----------



## Salt (15. August 2019)

So, das ist es im wesentlichen zur Angelei dort.... Was kann man noch sagen?
Beste Reisezeit ist wohl Herbst & Winter, angenehmes Klima solange nicht grade ein Herbststurm durchzieht und die Fische sind in Fresslaune. Das Wasser dort ist unglaublich klar, tauchen & schnorcheln macht super viel Spaß und man hat auch die Gelegenheit ab Saint Paul's Bay für kleines Geld einen Ausflug zu den Thunfischkäfigen zu machen und dort mit Bluefins von 30-100kg zu schwimmen.....zugegeben etwas makaber aber wo hat man schonmal die Gelegenheit mitten im Schwarm zu sein?




Die kommen bis auf 2m an einen ran und hoffen, daß man ne Sardine dabei hat und mit ein bisschen Glück kommen auch die freilebenden Tunas unter den Käfigen hervor um sich auch ein paar Sardinen zu holen oder man begegnet einem Blauhai

An Stränden darf man dort übrigens nicht nackt sein, die Malteser sind idr Katholische und sehr gläubig....auch wenn manche Fluchen das einem Angst & bange wird

Das Essen ist super auf der Insel, probiert unbedingt die Pastizzi (chicken oder lampuki pie sind meine Favoriten) und Pizza Maltese oder den gozitanischen Ziegenkäse.
Die Einheimischen sind sehr gastfreundlich und hilfsbereit und man kommt auch mit wenig englisch super zurecht. Nur Franzosen mögen sie nicht so glaube ich....in ihrer Geschichte sprechen sie auch von der Besatzung durch Frankreich....und dann von der Ankunft der Engländer....obwohl die danach ja auch als Besatzer geblieben sind 
Der öffentliche Verkehr ist gut und günstig, mit Bussen kommt man überall hin. Aber passt im Straßenverkehr gut auf, die Malteser sind echt Autoverrückt und Rasen gerne mal.
Ach ja, ne Angelkarte braucht man auf Malta nicht und es gibt auch keine Sperrgebiete oder Mindestmaße, nur Bluefin Tuna braucht zwingend ne Lizenz und wird stark kontrolliert.....big business halt. Aber bitte verhaltet euch respektvoll gegenüber den Locals, den Fischen und der Umwelt, dann habt ihr eine tolle Zeit dort.

So, ganz schön lang geworden.... Wenn ihr mal da wart, berichtet doch wie es war.
Ich werde irgendwann sicher wieder mal dorthin zurück kehren aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es doch nur das Mittelmeer und die Chance etwas zu fangen das mehr als 2kg wiegt ist von Ufer verschwindend gering....leider.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. August 2019)

Olaf mega Bericht. Leider kann man den gefälltmirbutton nur einmal drücken.


----------



## pulpot (15. August 2019)

Hallo, super Bericht. Kenne Malta von vor 24 Jahren. 

Ich war dort während des Studiums im Wintersemester 1995/96 und erinnere mich vorallem an die Mahi Mahi, die einmal die Woche frisch direkt vom Kleinlaster verkauft wurden. Mit der beste Fisch, den ich je gegessen habe. Leider bin ich damals nie auf die Idee gekommen dort zu angeln. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, hätte ich wohl das Semester wiederholen müssen. War damals ab Mitte Oktober aber auch der regnerischste und stürmischste Herbst aller Zeiten, nach Aussage der Einheimischen. Erst ab Mitte Dezember wurde das Wetter wieder schön.


----------



## Sepp Meier (15. August 2019)

Super, dass du dein Wissen hier teilst! War auch echt interessant zu lesen, obwohl ich nie auf Malta war und wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht hinkommen werde...


----------



## exstralsunder (15. August 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht wieder nach Malta. Ich war vor gut 20 Jahren dort.
Die Angel hatte ich natürlich nicht mit. Irgend jemand sagte mir mal: bis auf ein paar Lippfische sei dort nicht viel los.
Kaum grün über Wasser und kaum welches unter Wasser.
Dein Bericht belehrt mich eines Besseren.
Naja..baden ging auch.
Das Autofahren habe ich gelassen. Linksverkehr...
Dazu kommt erschwerend hinzu: Vorfahrt hat der, der am lautesten hupt oder schreit.
Die Busse (quietschgrün) auf der Insel sind wirklich super preiswert.
Verabschieden sollte man sich von dem Gedanken, dass die irgendwie komfortabel sind.
Eine Federung ist praktisch nicht vorhanden.
Malta wurde aller Furz lang mal von jemand anders eingenommen.
Mal die Ägypter, dann die Römer, zwischendurch Franzosen und Engländer.
Das erklärt auch die eigenartige Sprache. Irgendwie von allem was.
Wer sein Geld in Gold anlegen will, ist auf Malta richtig.
Abenteuerlich sind die Stromkabel, welche sich über den Strassen an den Häuserwänden entlang schlängeln.
Spiderman wäre glücklich.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. August 2019)

Salt wie immer ein klasse Bericht von dir und dein Know how fuer das shore fishing schätze ich sehr. Vorallem lässt du uns immer Detail reich sowohl in der Beschreibung als auch den Spot daran teilhaben.


----------



## Salt (15. August 2019)

Freut mich das es euch gefällt 

@ Kay deshalb hab ich es auf 3 posts aufgeteilt, einmal kannst du noch liken

@pulpot das wäre schon gegangen neben dem Studium, früh morgens 2 Stunden ans Wasser reicht oft.....dann hättest die Mahis nich kaufen müssen
Ende der 90er muss gigantisch gewesen sein.

@ stralsunder die Busse wurden inzwischen modernisiert aber ich kenne auch noch die alten Kutschen
Ansonsten stimmt aber was du schreibst....Die Sprache is echt wahnsinnig kompliziert, arabisch/italienische/englisch....Ich bin schon froh das ich die meisten Fischnamen kann & weiß wie man ein paar Wörter ausspricht

@Silverfish1 naja, ab und an kann man schon mal aus dem nähkästchen plaudern


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. August 2019)

Ein wirklicher toller Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür. Sowas wird natürlich belohnt! @Salt bekommt ein nettes Goodie und der Bericht kommt auf die Startseite. Grandios. Danke Salt!


----------



## Andal (15. August 2019)

Malta erinnert mich irgendwie an Liechenstein.

Wanderer, kommst du nach Liechtenstein,
tritt nicht daneben, tritt mitten rein!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (15. August 2019)

Danke für den wie immer tollen und ausführlichen Bericht. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken den Winter dort zu verbringen...  
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (15. August 2019)

@Andal das is ja grade das gute finde ich. Du bist mittendrin und die Wege sind immer kurz.

@Mühlkoppe dies Jahr nicht auf die Canaren?
Aber warum nicht, Winter is Hochsaison für Calmare, Woba & Barracuda.....wir hatten zu dritt mal eine denkwürdige Session mit über 40 Cudas...teilweise war nach einer Kurbelumdrehung schon einer dran!
Das hat dann selbst mir Spaß gemacht obwohl ich Cudas sonst nich so mag

@Christian.Siegler vielen Dank, ich meld mich wenn ich mal wieder was habe


----------



## Andal (15. August 2019)

In der Kleinheit liegt die Würze! Wird eben gerne von vielen übersehen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. August 2019)

Liechtenstein und Malta sind aehnlich, deshalb gibts auf Malta noch so viele Fische, mussten nicht alle Fischer werden, sind Baenker geworden !

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. August 2019)

Super Bericht - herzlichen Dank!


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2019)

Hallo Salt,
wieder einmal ein Top Artikel von dir. Freue mich schon jedes Mal, wenn ich einen neuen von dir entdecke & feier deinen Content immer übelst ab .
Den hier ganz besonders.. Malta ist schon immer und leider immer noch, ein " Wunschspot" von mir. Hatte mich immer schon gefragt, was dieser Brocken mitten im Mittelmeer an Artenvielfalt und Fangmöglichkeiten bereit hält (neben Geschichte, Kultur, Natur etc.pp.).
Ja, es ist wohl ein "All in One" Spot. Hatte ich immer schon vermutet/gehofft und wurde von dir mehr als bestätigt. Leider aber auch, dass die große Zeit vorbei zu sein scheint und der Angeldruck stark zugenommen hat..  Anyway -
Bombeninformativ, super geschrieben, Spotbeschreibung plus welcher Fisch wo möglich, wie und wann.. Unglaublich!! Dazu zwischen den zahlreichen Infos auch welche Zu Land und Leuten gedropt.. Nice! Und wie immer: Fischbilder, Fischbilder, Fischbilder    Und was für welche - Petri!
1000 Dank dir!
grüßle


----------



## Mühlkoppe (16. August 2019)

Hi Salt,
klar geht es dieses Jahr noch auf die Kanaren. 
Aber ich habe die Chance für 3 Monate dem deutschen Winter zu entfliehen und irgendwo im Süden zu überwintern. Einzige Bedingung: gutes Internet und bezahlbare Unterkunft. Da ich in der Zeit auch arbeiten muss ist natürlich nicht nur Angeln angesagt, aber wenn man schon die Wahl hat...
Malta war von Anfang an eine Option - auch wenn es in den Wintermonaten klimatisch auf den Kanaren wahrscheinlich besser aussieht - aber auf Malta spricht man jedenfalls englisch, was die Kommunikation erleichtert.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (16. August 2019)

Hey Glavoc, vielen lieben Dank fürs tolle Kommentar!

Ja, leider sind die guten Zeiten auch dort schon lange vorbei. In den ersten Jahren waren mehrere Fische pro Tag ganz normal zum Schluss war es schon schwierig überhaupt noch was zu fangen das man guten Gewissens in die Pfanne hauen kann.

Auch meine beiden einheimischen Kumpels angeln kaum noch bzw eher im Urlaub irgendwo anders....Als ich da anfing waren alle nur am stippen, heute siehst das kaum noch dafür muss man selbst in der Woche richtig früh am Spot sein um überhaupt nen Platz zu haben....und wenn auf 5 Angler 2 Fische raus kommen war es ein guter Tag.

Gefühlt sind von den knapp 500000 Einwohnern die Hälfte am angeln.....auch wenn es viele Banken dort gibt, das is echt Volkssport und man merkt die Jahrhunderte alte Tradition alles was man irgendwie kriegen kann auch zu behalten.
Singvögel werden dort ja auch massive geschossen.....

Aber der Spinnig-Boom is ja überall gleich....Auf den Canaren leider das gleiche inzwischen


----------



## Salt (16. August 2019)

Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hi Salt,
> klar geht es dieses Jahr noch auf die Kanaren.
> Aber ich habe die Chance für 3 Monate dem deutschen Winter zu entfliehen und irgendwo im Süden zu überwintern. Einzige Bedingung: gutes Internet und bezahlbare Unterkunft. Da ich in der Zeit auch arbeiten muss ist natürlich nicht nur Angeln angesagt, aber wenn man schon die Wahl hat...
> Malta war von Anfang an eine Option - auch wenn es in den Wintermonaten klimatisch auf den Kanaren wahrscheinlich besser aussieht - aber auf Malta spricht man jedenfalls englisch, was die Kommunikation erleichtert.
> Gruß Thorsten



Beneidenswert wenn man solche Möglichkeiten hat!
Welchen Job muss man machen damit das geht?
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß dort wenn du dich für Malta entscheidest....Bei der Dauer wird schon ein bißchen was rum kommen....auch wenn es wie gesagt nicht mehr so ist wie früher.


----------



## Marco74 (17. August 2019)

Toller Bericht!
Vielen Dank fürs erstellen - hat großen Spaß gemacht, ihn zu lesen!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. August 2019)

Hi Salt klasse Bericht,
freu mich für dich dass du so tolle Erfahrungen sammeln konntest, und noch mehr dass du Sie mit uns teilst


----------



## Tomasz (21. August 2019)

Das ist wieder mal ein spannender und informativer Bericht von Dir. Als Sahnehäubchen gibt es noch Fotos von schönen Fischen obendrauf.
Klasse!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## hans albers (24. August 2019)

top bericht...

danke.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. August 2019)

Ein wirklicher toller Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür.Sehr schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Mahimahifänger (26. Januar 2020)

Hi Salt, 
toller Beitrag. Habe gleich erhöhten Blutdruck und ganz schwitzige Hände bekommen. Ich werde dieses Jahr Anfang bis Mitte August für ein paar Tage mit der Familie nach Malta auf die Hauptinsel fliegen und danach geht's noch 10 Tage nach Gozo (Marsalforn an der Nordküste). Gerade auf Gozo möchte ich mal ein paar Morgenstunden (oder den einen oder anderen Sonnenuntergang) am Wasser verbringen, weil es auf Gozo -hoffentlich- etwas ruhiger zugeht, und schauen, ob spinnmäßig vom Ufer aus was geht. Meine Reisespinngerte und ein paar Spinnköder (Popper, Blinker und Jigs etc. ) kommen natürlich mit ins Gepäck. Ich weiß, dass August nicht unbedingt die beste Zeit ist. Leider geht meine Tochter noch zur Schule und dementsprechend sind wir an die Ferien gebunden. 
Hast Du auch schon Erfahrungen auf Malta im August gemacht oder nur im Herbst? Die Gegend um Marsalforn erscheint mir, was ich so auf Google erkennen kann, erstmal nicht so schlecht. Kennst Du da evtl. einen Spot, wo tieferes Wasser in Wurfweite liegt? Vielleicht gehen ja schon die ersten Lampukis auch wenns evtl. noch etwas früh ist. Vor einigen Jahren auf Sizilien habe ich eine Sternstunde erlebt, als ein jagender Scharm Mahis in "meine" Bucht kam und ich vom erhöhten Felsen aus beobachten konnte, wie der ganze Schwarm z.T. springend Kurs auf meinen Popper nahm. Das werde ich nie vergessen. 
Leider dauert es noch etwas bis August aber ich werde gerne berichten, auch wenns nur ein Schneider war. 
Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
Frank


----------



## Salt (26. Januar 2020)

Nabend Frank,

Ich war auch schon mal ende August auf Malta....es kann halt sehr heiß werden zu der Jahreszeit.
Für Mahi ist es wirklich noch etwas früh aber Amberjack & Dentex sind auf jedenfall da, Tunnies vielleicht auch schon aber da solltest du tiefe stellen suchen.

Von Marsalforn wenigstens 1,5km westlich, hinter der Xwejni Bay, ab da wird es deutlich tiefer. Grade in der Woche sollte es auf Gozo noch halbwegs ruhig sein.....Malta selbst hat wohl in den letzten Jahren nochmal draufgelegt was den Angeldruck angeht. Zumindest haben das meine Kontakte vor Ort einstimmig berichtet.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Januar 2020)

Oh, die Mittagspause war schon lange nicht mehr so interessant. 
Ich war gerade auf Malta und habe viele schöne Fische gefangen. 
Super Bericht, besten Dank dafür


----------



## Mahimahifänger (27. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Tipps!! Ich werde mein bestes versuchen und dann berichten.


----------



## vetti (25. August 2020)

Hi Salt,
mit großer Begeisterung habe ich diesen schöner Bericht gelesen. Da es dieses Jahr noch nach Malta gehen soll (sofern wir reisen dürfen) hätte ich gern noch einen Tipp zu dem Shorejigging. Wieviel Gramm söllten denn die Jigs haben die man dort benutzt ? 
mfg. Vetti


----------



## vetti (25. August 2020)

Würde es sich lohnen die Fliegenrute einzupacken ?
Mfg Vetti


----------



## yellowred (25. August 2020)

War vor 15 Jahren (Wahnsinn wie schnell die Zeit vergeht) mit der Schulklasse auf Malta. Wunderschönes Land, das Cisk schmeckt hervorragend und feiern kann man in St. Julians richtig gut . Unserer Lehrerin sagte vor der Reise "Wundert euch nicht, die maltesischen Frauen laufen zumindest im Partyviertel halbnackt rum". Nicht ernstgenommen. Als wir dann dort waren, kamen uns die hübschen Mädels aus der Klasse wie Nonnen vor.  Wenn man dann auch noch fischen kann, besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Salt (25. August 2020)

Naja.....pauschal lässt sich die Frage nach den jigs nicht beantworten, hängt von den Spots ab. Im Normalfall kommt man mit 20-60g gut hin aber an einigen Stellen sollte man bis 100g gehen können wenn man so schwer fischen mag. 

Fliegenrute kann auch gut gehen, for allem auf Meeräsche und evtl Bass in den Buchten und Häfen. Auf den klippen wird das ohne guten schnurkorb nix.....könnte aber ganz spannen sein, die Fische kommen teilweise sehr dicht ran.


----------



## vetti (25. August 2020)

Danke für die guten Tipps und die schnelle Antwort. Da weiß ich erst mal Bescheid.


----------



## Mahimahifänger (29. August 2020)

Hallo Salt, 
ich bin von meinem Urlaub auf Gozo die ersten drei Augustwochen zurück und wollte kurz über meine Angelerlebnisse berichten. Leider habe ich gar nichts gefangen. Ich bin auf Malta noch in einen Angelladen (Angler think Fish) nahe Floriana und hab mir dort noch ein paar Tipps geholt. Der Laden ist übrigens klasse. Auf den ersten Blick sehr unscheinbar aber wenn man erstmal drinnen ist, staunt man nicht schlecht, angesichts des Ködersortiments dort. Jetzt weiß ich was Du damit meinst, dass die malter ködertechnisch aufgeholt haben. Alles vorhanden. Silvio war dann so nett und hat mir ein paar Ratschläge für Stellen und Köder gegeben. Hab dann auch ein paar Sachen gekauft. 
Ja, ich habe dann auf Gozo bevorzugt nordwestlich der Xwejni Bay von den Felsen runter gefischt, dort wird es schnell relativ tief. In den Häfen war sehr viel Turbel mit Schwimmern oder Bootsverkehr. Ich habe geblinkert, gejiggt, Wobbler, Gummifisch, alles vergeblich.. .  Um mich herum waren jedes mal sehr viel Angler, die auch z.T. auf Grund auf die größeren Brassen dort gefischt haben. Ich habe kein einziges Mal gesehen, dass einer was gefangen hätte. Fisch war prinzipiell da, ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen der Insel getaucht und durchaus Blue Runner, kleinere AJs etc. gesehen. Was etwas problematisch war ist die zur Verfügung stehende Angelzeit im Hochsommer. Ich habe vorzugsweise sehr früh am Morgen gefischt. Mehr als 2-3 Stunden geht dann fast nicht. Tagsüber und schon am frühen Vormittag wird es unerträglich heiß, zumal dann in der Gegend häufig getaucht wird, oft bis in den Spätnachmittag hinein. Ich denke, dass es außerhalb der Hochsaison später oder früher im Jahr, wenn alles etwas ruhiger ist und es weniger Bootsverkehr gibt, einfach besser ist.  Dann kommen die Fische evtl. wieder näher ran und man kann auch länger fischen. 
War aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Erlebnis, bei glutrotem Sonnenaufgang auf den Felsen zu stehen und dazu die Spannung obs evtl. gleich kracht.  Immerhin ging am 15 August die Saison auf Lampuki los und ich konnte den einmal probieren. Leider nicht selbst gefangen, sondern im Restaurant von den örtlichen Fischern gefangen. War aber trotzdem sehr gut.
Dann nochmals Danke und allen die nach Malta wollen Petri Heil
Frank


----------



## Salt (29. August 2020)

Hi Frank,
Vielen Dank das du deine Erlebnisse auf Gozo mit uns teilst 
Die Gegend um Xweijni ist ein echter Hotspot.....hast du jagende Tunas gesehen?
Anfang August ist schon wirklich heftig.....hatte selbst vor ein paar Tagen mit meinem Kumpel vor Ort geschrieben....er sagte was vom "Inferno Summer"
Schön auch, daß du bei Silvio im Laden warst, das ist genau der richtige Anlaufpunkt dort....umso mehr schade das du nicht mit einem guten Fisch belohnt wurdest.


----------



## Mahimahifänger (31. Oktober 2020)

HI Salt, 
nein, jagende Tunas leider nicht. Nur Blue Runner-Pärchen. Die sind in die Sardinen oder Ährenfischschwärme reingeschossen. Ansonsten sehe ich das locker, das Ganze hat mir zwar keine Fische aber dafür ein paar herrliche Sonnenaufgänge gebracht. Immerhin war ich nicht der einzige, der Schneider geblieben ist. Und was ich so sehen konnte, waren da eigentlich immer die gleichen Leute an den Plätzen, mit Autos mit malteser Kennzeichen. Also nicht alles ahnungslose Touris wie ich. Und es wurde unterschiedlich gefischt. Vertikal gejiggt, geblinkert, Wobbler, was ich so sehen konnte. War halt zu der Zeit einfach nichts zu holen. Der Fischereidruck wird sicher noch zunehmen. Hab sogar schon einzelne mit Seakajaks angeln sehen. Aber bei rauerer See später im Jahr lässt auch das nach. Ich war sicher nicht zum letzten Mal dort. Dann aber zu einer anderen Zeit.....


----------



## Gozo (13. August 2021)

Hallo
ich bin der neue, mein Name ist Jürgen und ich lebe am Bodensee..
In der zweiten Septemberwoche bin ich für zwei Wochen in Gozo, war jemand zu dieser Zeit schon dort?
Würde hin und wieder gerne mal zum Angeln und wüsste gerne mit welchen Spinnködern man Dort vielleicht etwas Erfolg hat.
Ebenso würde ich gerne Driftfischen, gibts da empfehlenswerte Anbieter.
VG
Jürgen


----------



## Salt (13. August 2021)

Hi Jürgen, 
Irgendwie bin ich noch nich dazu gekommen auf deine pn zu antworten. 

Anbieter zum driftfischen sind mir von Gozo aus nicht bekannt...würde mal im Hafen bzw beim nächste Angelshop fragen. Grundsätzlich wird dort aber eher getrollt bzw bottom fishing gemacht. 
Spinnköder vom. Ufer is das klassische Mittelmeer Besteck....also jigs 40-80g, gufis wie den black minnow, popper/stickbaits 10-15cm und longjerks wie seaspin momotti oder Duo tide minnow.... 

Erfahrung mit dieser Angelei hast du oder is es das erste mal für dich? 

Grüße


----------



## Gozo (13. August 2021)

Hallo Salt,
danke für deine Antwort, Im Mittelmeer hab ich leider noch keine Erfahrung…
Gummi und Spinnfischen ja..Ostsee Meerforelle, hier am See und Rhein war ich auf Hecht  und Zander recht erfolgreich.
Als Rute nehme ich eine 20-60 Gramm Spinnrute mit, müsste doch ausreichend sein?
Warst Du schonmal im September?
VG
Jürgen


----------



## Salt (13. August 2021)

Im September gehts eigentlich langsam wieder los vom Ufer....aber meist nur ganz früh morgens bzw nachts. Is halt meist noch ziemlich warm im September.
60g Rute reicht meist, aber Gozo Nordseite gibts öfter mal nen großen Tunny, da is 100g Rute eigentlich besser.
Festes Schuhwerk ist Pflicht....die letzten Meter zum Wasser sind meist ziemlich heftig vom Untergrund.


----------



## warrior (13. August 2021)

Hi,
In Gozo ist es echt schwer ans Wasser zu kommen. Im Norden bei ir ramla am Sandstrand rechts sind einige Felsen, da geht's ganz gut.


----------



## Gozo (13. August 2021)

Hallo 
hab bei Google Maps gerade diese Plattform rechts von der Ramla Bay gesehen, davor sieht es recht Tief aus.. wäre das etwas für die ersten Versuche?


----------



## Gozo (13. August 2021)

Unser Hotel ist übrigens in Marsalforn …


----------



## Salt (14. August 2021)

Für erste Versuch reicht die Plattform sicher....da sind max 5m in Wurfweite, reicht aber für Cuda & Bluerunner. 
Ansonsten schau dir mal die Gegen westlich von Marsal Forn an wenn du tiefe Spots fischen willst.
Das braucht aber schweres Gerät und am besten auch langes Gaff...


----------



## Salt (14. August 2021)

warrior schrieb:


> Hi,
> In Gozo ist es echt schwer ans Wasser zu kommen. Im Norden bei ir ramla am Sandstrand rechts sind einige Felsen, da geht's ganz gut.


Ist ja beim Klippenfischen eigentlich meistens so, zumindest an den geilen Spots.
Deshalb hier wieder der erhobene Zeigefinger!

Man kann zwar theoretisch überall fischen wo man auch (mit Hilfmittel) einen Fisch landen kann aber man sollte immer vorher eigene Fähigkeiten mit der Situation vor Ort vergleichen. Malt/Gozo ist Kalkstein, der ist auf den letzten Metern zum Wasser fast überall wunderbar scharfkantig und im Zweifel bricht auch mal was ab.
Stürzt man, sind Fleischwunden das mindeste. Fällt man ins Wasser, sollte man bis zur nächsten Bucht schwimmen können denn über die Klippe kommt man nicht heil wieder raus.


----------



## Gozo (15. August 2021)

Vielen Dank
da ich ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste bin werde ich auf jedenfall aufpassen..
Noch eine Frage zur Schnur, ich fische meist die Berkley  Fireline Ultra Crystal in 017, passt das oder würdet Ihr mir eine andere Empfehlung geben?
VG
Jürgen


----------



## Salt (19. August 2021)

Glaube die crystal is recht empfindlich gegen Abrieb....würde evtl mal nach einer ordentlichen 4fach geflochtenen schauen, die sind idr robuster als die 8fachen. 
Selbst fische ich viel die alte whiplash...aber is wohl kaum noch zu kriegen.


----------

